# App Can't Remember upcoming trips.



## Arlis Tyner (Oct 12, 2015)

I enter my trip information to see my ticke, The ticket is there all right. I have even saved the trip to the calendar, but when I come back to the app and click upcoming trips, it says there are no upcoming trips. so i renter the information, there is my ticket. go to another app, return after a while, click upcoming trips, and it says there are no upcoming trips. How am I supposed to use this for ticketing, if it can't remember the ticket?


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 12, 2015)

Was this ticket purchased online or via telephone? Online via website tickets will show, not sure about telephone purchased tickets.

Also, AGR tickets do not show unless you search for them. I believe that will be changing with the new AGR program at the end of January.


----------



## BCL (Oct 12, 2015)

Only tickets purchased on the website or via the app will automatically stay on the screen. You can always look up a ticket (via res #) purchased at a station, phone, or QT, but it won't appear in upcoming trips. For an iPhone, it can be saved as a Passbook pass once you have the reservation up.


----------

